# Search finding programs that don't exist



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

My daughter just turned 2, and unfortuantely has discovered "The Wiggles", the odd guys that dance around like..well..anyway...
I did a search on the 622 of when it was on, set up the timer, and nothing recorded.
I went into the guide, and found that the show was NOT on at all where the search said it would.
Has this happened to anyone else?
Why would the search function show episodes that don't exist in the guide?
Have a good new year, and thanks in advance for any answers.
---Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't know if this is what happened to you... but the "Search" function searches all channels, whether you subscribe to them or not. The DishPass Timer only searches channels that you subscribe to... so is it possible that the program you were searching for did come on, but on a channel that you do not currently subscribe?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Your show is "too short". If you do a search, it will find the shows, but DISH Name based DVRs won't actually give you the show from the Search results when you hit the Select button on it if that show isn't the last show to start in a 30 minute EPG block on that channel. If you use a Time based DISH DVR, the EPG shows the 1st instead of the last and will show Wiggles in the guide.

The search is finding the show just fine. DISH screws up (all Name based DVRs) when you hit select from the Search results. Search for Wiggles again and note that it is :00-:25 when highlighted in the search results. If you hit Info or Select with that show highlighted, it isn't giving you Wiggles, but the 5 minute show that starts at :25. Several of the Disney shows stretch out to 30 minutes on Sat/Sun and you can select the show there, or just note the time something is going to come on and actually tune to the channel. As long as the show is currently ON, DISH is able to create a timer for it and you can record All episodes, New episodes, ... The problem is DISH is unable to figure out the NAME of the show it is displaying in Search Results to be "Wiggles". If you were to search for just "CSI", you'd get a bunch of matches and when you select one, it goes to the EPG to find out the "full name" of the selected item. It doesn't do that very well. 

Edit: I don't think I was clear about creating the timer WHILE the show was live. You just hit the Record button on the remote, Select Options, Select Recurring event. Not that you can search and use Select from a Search list during the show. The EPG entry for the 30 minute block that contains Wiggles is only showing you the show that starts at :25 and "doesn't have room" (?) to show you what is on from :00-:25). It is all about getting the correct "name" entered into the Timer list. Selecting from search created a timer for the following show (which you may need to delete).


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

aahh..in the guide there is a show before the "Wiggles" that supposedly runs for 30 minutes, but I know is only about 5 minutes long. I'll set it for that show and see what happens.
If not I'll watch it live and set up recording from there.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Sometimes the show before Wiggles is 30 minutes and sometimes it is 5 minutes - depends on which showing you are using. If you can catch it while the show is on, you can make an All Episodes Timer pretty easy. Recording the show before and adding 30 minutes end padding will get you the show, but likely get you things that follow the show that aren't Wiggles too.

If you create a DishPASS, you can get all episodes without any problem. You could restrict it to Disney E/W, but YOU enter the name of the show so there is no problem having DISH pick the NAME of the 5 minute show that follows. The DishPASS won't record duplicates and would probably be a better choice than the 5 minute show that preceeds/follows and padding it. Not a problem if you are good at Text Msg entry.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I went to the Disney website, and it looks like they're not showing "The Wiggles" at all any more. The guide is right, I suppose...but not the Search, which still shows it's on daily.
Time to <choke>buy some DVDs for the daughter!


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, I see the wiggles all over Disney channels. I just searched the online Dish programming guide. Select your programming and timezone. Then when the listing comes up, select search from the date filter.



> Title: The Wiggles
> Episode: The Wiggles (Lights, Camera, Action!)
> Showing:
> Date Time Channel
> ...


I usually create a timer by selecting a future program with the remote and tell it to create a recurring timer for ALL episodes. Just be sure to manage your recordings, or delete the timer after a few weeks.

Either way, it is still a good idea to buy a couple DVDs. Consider it a good investment... she will love them until she is 4 or 5. (Experience talking here.) and a portable DVD player is perfect for when she is sick and waiting in the DR office.

Or just be patient...


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Rovingbar said:


> Hey, I see the wiggles all over Disney channels. I just searched the online Dish programming guide. Select your programming and timezone. Then when the listing comes up, select search from the date filter.
> 
> I usually create a timer by selecting a future program with the remote and tell it to create a recurring timer for ALL episodes. Just be sure to manage your recordings, or delete the timer after a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get the same results with the search function, but it's not on. I've tried the timer several times, and it is not there. odd. Just bought a DVD today. I'm expecting 4 more from e-bay this week.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The Wiggles is definitely on Disney. Rovingbar is CST and I'm PST so my Guide entries are two hours earlier than what he posted. You can record them all by:

EDIT - These steps match what I had to do on a 942. Your 622 might differ somewhere.

Hit the DVR button until you get to Daily Schedule, cursor to DISHPass & Select
"Text Msg in" The wiggles
Cursor to Priority & Select, then Select Move to top, Down to Done & Select
(It doesn't need to be Top priority, but makes it way simpler to find it in Timers list)
Cursor to Set Channel & Select, Select to check the Set Channel, enter 172 (DISE), down to Done & Select, 
Cursor to Create Timer & Select.
You might also want to select Options and restrict it to 5 or 10 Episodes kept on the receiver. That can be done later, as could the restriction to Disney East. Even my Grandchildren have passed "The Wiggles" at this point, otherwise I'd probably record a bunch of them and burn them to DVDs myself.

That should give you two episodes of Wiggles Tue-Fri and a single episode Sat-Sun-Mon. Mine are 4AM (every day) and 8AM PST (Tue-Fri only). The actual schedule for channel 172 is

3:30 - 4:00 JoJo's Circus
4:00 - 4:25 The Wiggles
4:25 - 4:30 Go Baby

7:00 - 7:30 Charlie & Lola
7:30 - 7:55 The Koala Brothers
7:55 - 8:00 Shanna's Show
8:00 - 8:25 The Wiggles
8:25 - 8:30 Dan Zane's House Party

On a Name based DVR, when I highlight the 3:30-4:00 item and hit Info, it shows exactly that half hour block. If I move to the right to the 4:00-4:30 block, it identifies it in the Guide as 4:25 and Info button shows it 4:25-4:30 with no indication of anything being on 172 DISE from 4:00-4:25. Search is able to find that show just fine and DISHPass will record it just fine as well.

The block before the 2nd showing includes another show (The Koala Brothers) that has the same sort of problem. On my Name based 942, the 7:00-8:30 guide displays as
7:00 Charlie & Lolo
7:30 Shanna's Show (with 7:55 mentioned)
8:00 Dan Zane (with 8:25 mentioned)

On my TIME based 508, that same block displays as
7:00 Charlie & Lolo
7:30 The Koala Brothers
8:00 The Wiggles

There are similar problems with some 15 minute shows on Comedy Central. You can do a Search for "Robot Chicken" and find the shows displayed, but they aren't the LAST show to start in a 30 minute block so you can't easily create a regular Timer for them. When you attempt to create the Timer, it creates a timer for a show with a completely different name. It does show you the name of the show it is about to create the Timer for - but we are pretty accustomed to just hitting Select. After all, how could DISH possible get the Name of the program wrong when you are selecting something from a list the receiver just created. 

You shouldn't assume the Guide is correct when you have trouble recording something. To start with, DISH takes all the published Start and Stop times for all shows on all channels and rounds them off to the closest multiple of 5 minutes. The Wiggles is actually 25 minutes long, but your Guide would still display the same :25 starting time for what follows it if it started at 7:23-7:27.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

You're right.
I'm at work, but when I called my wife at home, the show was on. She manually recorded it, but is not "skilled" enough to have done more.
I'll take care of it when I get home. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I used Dish Pass, entered the show name, and set up the recordings.
I looked at what's due to record this week, and indeed , those "Wiggles" are set to record!
Thanks again.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

OK, I'll delete the 4 Wiggles MY wife is asking about. 

It is odd they've never done anything about this. It has been around since the 522 (1st to get Name based recording). If you search for Wiggles or Koala, when you select them to create the timer, it does show the (incorrect) name that it is going to create the timer for. The default is to put it at the end of all Timers so you don't really notice that it created a Timer for a show with an entirely different name than what you searched for and selected. Pretty unexpected behavior.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

CABill said:


> If you search for Wiggles or Koala, when you select them to create the timer, it does show the (incorrect) name that it is going to create the timer for. The default is to put it at the end of all Timers so you don't really notice that it created a Timer for a show with an entirely different name than what you searched for and selected. Pretty unexpected behavior.


I've never experienced this problem. Every time I create a timer, I go to the listing and check it out. Sometimes I'll even go to the timer and check for upcoming recordings just to make sure they aren't blocked by another timer. I wonder if this wrong-name problem is a problem in the EPG data, or maybe a slip of the finger. I know that I occasionally press one of the direction keys when I'm trying to select a program, and I get the wrong show.

Jeff


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It is super easy to duplicate. Search for Koala, Wiggles, or "Robot Chicken", ... Hit Select (or Info) on the first (any) Search result. The name displayed isn't the name you searched for. We don't usually stop to check, so go ahead and Select the Create Timer choice and Done back to the Search results. Hit select again on the same one you just created the Timer for and it will show you the Daily Schedule item for a show you didn't even think you picked. Or just make it Top Priority when you create it from Search so it shows at the top of the Timers list as a different named show. 

Search works fine and finds the showings. The only thing that doesn't work, is DISH can't handle more than one show STARTING in the same 30 minute block of the EPG. The Wiggles shows start at :00 and last 25 minutes. When you hit Select on a Search result, it figures out the "NAME" of the show that you want to set the Timer for as "the one and only show that starts in the 30 minute EPG block" which contains the Start time. Name based DVRs return the "NAME" of the last show to shart in that 30 minute block. If you don't have two shows that start in the same 30 minute block, it doesn't apply and the "NAME" matches the Search result. You visually see the same thing in the displayed EPG - only the show that is last to Start in the 30 minute block is a choice. Wiggles, Koala, ... just aren't displayed in the guide visually. They are there in the internal EPG - that's why they can be found. You can't Select them from the displayed Guide. From that Guide, the shows essentially don't exist. You have to use Search. Hitting Record while it is current works - it doesn't need to "go to the Guide" to find the NAME of the show.


----------

